# Aquarium-related Blog...



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

I've started an aquarium-related blog to document the weekly changes in my tanks. I'll also be blogging from the AGA convention in November. I just set things up a week or two ago. I'd welcome any comments/criticisms. 

Guitarfish


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice looking site, krisw. I normally don't like websites with mostly dark colors ,( tends to hurt/strain the eyes a bit), but yours is done very nicely. I didn't even see spots when I came back here! 

Nice pictures as well.


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Jake. Somehow I missed your reply until now. I've been working to keep the blog updated. I blogged the recent 2006 All-Aquarium Catfish Convention this past weekend. I will be blogging from the AGA Convention this year in November. Plus, I've been trying to keep my tank logs updated for all of my main tanks. If anyone has any comments or feedback, I'd be very interested to hear them.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Looking great Kris! Thanks for blogging the convention for the folks that didnt attend!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Aquafest 2007 update all should take a look;
http://www.guitarfish.org/2007/10/
check out that 2" freshwater dwarf crab!
this blog has magazine quality photography roud:


----------



## krisw (Nov 24, 2004)

I've been blogging the 2008 AGA. I still have more entries coming, so if you missed it, there's a good recap.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a recent entry on Guitarfish.org with a review of some Riparium Supply planting accessories and their application in a planted riparium. Check it out.

*http://www.guitarfish.org/2009/10/29/riparium-supply-review*

There's also an excellent recap of Aquafest 2009 in Laurel Maryland, with lots of great pictures.

*http://www.guitarfish.org/2009/10/19/aquafest-2009-aquascaping-challenge*







*


----------



## jabbott (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice looking blog - I added it to my Google Reader feeds.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah he has a pretty nice blog--great photography. Be sure to check out those two posts that I linked above.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

*guitarfish* just added an update to that product review. It's right here.

http://www.guitarfish.org/2010/01/05/riparium-update


----------

